# Need suggestion for a good psu



## sreemodh (Aug 10, 2012)

I m planning to buy a new psu
which one out of these is better?
(i) Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU
(ii) Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU
i m supposed to use it with an amd6850.
Can i use either of these for crossfire?


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520
Watts PSU

Seasonic S12II 520
Watts PSU
Crossfire will be too much to ask from any one of them. 
If you want to run dual graphics cards I'd suggest you opt for 700 or more watts of psu to be on the safer side.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Seasonic S12II-520 is a far better option. 
If you are willing to XFire two HD 6850s then get Seasonic S12II-620 for 1k more.

Or you can get Corsair GS-700 for the same price as that of S12II-620.


----------

